# First Year Projects



## Aurora North (Dec 9, 2016)

Hey guys,

I figured I would post up some photos of projects I have done in the first year of business. Nothing crazy. Just your generic cabinetry and some furniture pieces. I have some simple frameless kitchens coming up which is nothing to really show. When you've seen one, you've seen them all. 

Anyway, Some pictures.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Aurora North (Dec 9, 2016)

parked.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Fsyxxx (Dec 9, 2016)

Very nice work. Can't let my wife see those, I've tried to tell her I only do round and brown but she has cabinet ideas.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Aurora North (Dec 9, 2016)

Walnut live edge floating media unit. There were some 21 foot walnut beams on the ceiling too, but we didn't really get photos of them. Oh well.

The shelving unit was 2" rift sawn white oak stained black and then glazed black. Up close you can still see the wood grain. It actually came out really nice once we hit it with the glaze, but in the photos it just looks like any old black painted/laminate shelving unit. We shipped that out to Tahoe from NY. Had to come up with a way that everything could be easily assembled so all of the columns have a t-track and the female track was mortised into the ends of the shelves. That way the homeowner could just slide the pieces together, lock them in place, and anchor to the wall. The entire thing weighed about 1000lbs and was leveled using concealed, post levelers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Aurora North (Dec 9, 2016)

Thank's Greg!

Yeahhhh... That dining room built in was a lot of work in finishing... Stain, seal, scuff, paint, scuff, glaze, top coat. It could have come out better, but I learned on that one. In those photos I hadn't installed the shoe moulding yet. The missing piece of crown in the center is due to the homeowners ceiling being out so badly that there was a HUGE gap. I fudged it as best as I could and split the difference where I could for the rest. But they literally had a wedding party 2 days after I installed and there was no time to float the ceiling and blend it in. So, they told me to just leave it out and return it to the wall.

The chevron bar was for the same people. I snapped that photo with the door reveals looking horrid. I was there the next day fixing that. Should have taken new photos, but of course I didn't. I think that's the only one I have with the doors closed. Lol... looks terrible. Another project I wasn't so pleased with personally. Keeps me pushing myself to get better.


----------



## Tony (Dec 9, 2016)

I love the liquor cabinet and the walnut bed! Beautiful work! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 9, 2016)

Man, there's a lot of beautiful work in those photos! Nicely done!


----------



## JohnF (Dec 9, 2016)

Great workmanship. I like that cabinet with the diagonal strips in the panel. Everything else is nice too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Aurora North (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it. Have a long way to go in terms of workmanship though. The cabinet shop owner that shares a wall with us does such exquisite work that I'm just nowhere near his level. Trying to figure out how to get that good. One project at a time I guess.


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 10, 2016)

I would say that is a fantastic first year of projects. I would like to see this next years for sure. Very nice Yusuke!


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 10, 2016)

Great work brother!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 11, 2016)

Awesome work, Yusuke!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 11, 2016)

Very nice work Yusuke! There are a lot of unique design elements in there that took a lot of thought. The wine cabinet is outstanding.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 11, 2016)

Methinks you are a bit modest! Some terrific cabinetry & furniture you've made. The strikingly nice Walnut bed convinced me of your talent. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 11, 2016)

That is a body of work to be proud of! Great stuff, looks like you make about everything....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Aurora North (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate all of the kind words. While all of my clients loved the work, there are things I see as the builder/finisher that I know I could have done that much better. That's the stuff I focus on to keep me honest and striving to push my skills further. When I look at the work of my peers (including all of you on here) I see that I am not at the level I need to be. Not yet. But that's what gets me excited every time I get a new project.

The wine/ liquor cabinet was interesting. The designer basically gave me the width and height I had to work within. Of course, she had no idea about what that meant in terms of clearances, material widths, bottle sizes, etc. They wanted ability to store Magnum bottles within the same rack as 750ml bottles. In addition, the entire inside of the cabinet was 3/8 shiplapped ash with wine crate panels with the makers marks randomly placed.

I'll have to see if I have more photos of the entire thing. The Robert Mondavi panels (drawer top) and there is another one on the outside finished side panel was specified because the family had some fond memories when they were out in Napa at that winery.

The walnut bed was sort of funny. The client asked me to design a bed. And all of my other designs were boxy/ squares. So just for fun I drew up something with arcs just to play with the computer program. And it turned out that was what they liked the best and went with it. That was my first time running radius components on the shaper. It was a great learning experience in terms of how to do it safely and be comfortable doing it. After the first arc rail it was no problem. But I will say, having an 1 1/4" bore 3" cutter sticking up out of the table was definitely making me nervous having never done it. No big deal though. Just take the time to think about what you're doing.

And yes, I make literally everything except the hardware. We are a metal and wood shop so it really opens up what we can keep in house to control quality.

I have a couple of fun projects lined up for for delivery after the new year. A king size live edge walnut bed and armoire set and a monorail steel/walnut stair case. It was originally supposed to be cantilever floating stairs, but the GC building the home poured the concrete wall without consulting us first/ having a structural engineer design that wall. So it's poured already and I had to tell them the floating treads were out of the question.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Aurora North (Dec 20, 2016)

Walnut bed getting integrated reading lights and a photo of how the wire is chased through the panel. Also how the entire headboard can be assembled and broken down into smaller components for moving. Everything locks together using T-track. 

Wires and transformers are all anchored to the wood now. Not left on the floor. There are motion activated side lights so the clients can see where they are going if they get up. Inside the cabinets are USB chargers. 

Once the mattress comes in we will get real photos with the bed made nicely for our portfolio, but these give you the idea.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

